# Devenir Software Engineer !



## Djipsy5 (17 Mai 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde. Alors je suis en classe de BAC et je me prépare à l'étape suivante de ma vie. Je suis un passionné de l'informatique. Je voudrais devenir Software Engineer comme Craig Federighi et autres mais je ne sais pas comment faire ni quoi suivre. Je veux vraiment mais alors vraiment devenir Software Engineer. De quelles aptitudes ai-je besoin ? Que dois-je faire après le Bac ? Combien de temps prend la formation ? Quel est le salaire de base d'un Software Engineer ? Serait -il meilleur de le faire en français ou en anglais ? Quelles seront mes options après cela ? Que pourrait-je faire avec ? Ai-je besoin de diplôme particulier pour le devenir ? 

Svp guidez-moi je suis perdu. Sachez que je suis prêt à dépenser le quart de ma vie pour le devenir. N'oubliez pas je suis en classe de BAC !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mai 2013)

But, it is not possible, i am lost in the forest, between the trees. :afraid:
What is my future, (i am puceau (cé koi le word in yaourt))
ich bin ein (finalement j'ai oublié mon teuton), ah si, hilfe, hilfe !
quelle vie de m* je me promets ! :rose:


----------



## Djipsy5 (19 Mai 2013)

Ca va ? :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mai 2013)

Mais pourquoi venir poster ça à la terrasse 

condoléances ...


:sleep:


----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2013)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Alors je suis en classe de BAC et je me prépare à l'étape suivante de ma vie. Je suis un passionné de l'informatique. Je voudrais devenir Software Engineer comme Craig Federighi et autres mais je ne sais pas comment faire ni quoi suivre. Je veux vraiment mais alors vraiment devenir Software Engineer. De quelles aptitudes ai-je besoin ? Que dois-je faire après le Bac ? Combien de temps prend la formation ? Quel est le salaire de base d'un Software Engineer ? Serait -il meilleur de le faire en français ou en anglais ? Quelles seront mes options après cela ? Que pourrait-je faire avec ? Ai-je besoin de diplôme particulier pour le devenir ?
> 
> Svp guidez-moi je suis perdu. Sachez que je suis prêt à dépenser le quart de ma vie pour le devenir. N'oubliez pas je suis en classe de BAC !



Il me fait peur ton message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En plus tu remplaces "Software Engineer" par "magicien" et là ça fait encore plus bizarre !


----------



## Djipsy5 (20 Mai 2013)

Ai-je fais du tord à quelqu'un  !?


----------



## Arlequin (20 Mai 2013)

seulement à toi, n'aies crainte


----------



## ergu (20 Mai 2013)

Cher jeune,

Ici, tu es à la terrasse du bar MacG - un endroit où la vanne poucrate, le chambrage et la discussion sur tout et n'importe quoi mais surtout pas d'informatique est la règle.
Ton message n'est peut-être donc pas tout à fait au bon endroit pour y recevoir les réponses que tu attends.

De plus, et c'est là un point de vue strictement personnel, le dit message semble tout empreint d'une sorte de fanatisme auto-sacrificiel qui m'inquiète un peu.
Autant il est tout à fait louable (et même souhaitable) d'être passionné par le métier que l'on veut faire, autant il me semble dangereux du point de vue de la liberté de conscience d'être "prêt à tout" pour y arriver.

Enfin, de mon temps (éloigné, certes...) il y avait des conseillers d'orientation et des CDI - personnes et lieux déjà un peu poussiéreux et pas toujours très dynamiques mais où une base d'information était disponible.
Or, tu sembles partir complètement de zéro dans ta recherche.
Es-tu certain de ne pas mener ta démarche un peu à l'envers ?

En résumé, je te souhaite succès et plénitude dans ta démarche mais je crains que le bar ne soit pas le meilleur endroit qui soit pour ça.


----------



## patlek (20 Mai 2013)

Mais  c' est simple, tu nous programmes un Photoshop like, en mieux, un illustrator like, en mieux : de quoi faire la nique a adobe. Tu nous les vends, mais pas trop cher (Des sharewares).


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2013)

'Software engineer', ça veut bien dire 'ingénieur informaticien, non ?

[DM]xe0kj_ingenieur-informaticien_fun[/DM]​


----------



## Djipsy5 (21 Mai 2013)

@ergu Merci pour le soutien. Il n'y pas meilleur metier que celui qu'on fait avec amour !   @Patlek: je te l'offre à toi !  @Romuald je pense oui.  Je suis bouche bée face a vos reactions. Juste quelques informations sont demandées et non pas la composition d'une bombe atomique. Certes c'est pas le bon lieu mais n'empêche que là, vous me faites peur....serieusement !  @


----------



## Larme (21 Mai 2013)

Plus sérieusement, tu demandes un "Engineer", donc, dans l'doute, j'me dis qu'une école d'ingénieur, ça tombe sous l'sens...

De manière plus sérieuse, en occultant ceux qui sont pour ou contre les diplômes, voici comment tu peux terminer à développer des applications (évidemment, j'occulte la partie autodidacte)...

- Prépa scientifique (MPSI, PCSI, PTSI, etc. suivi de MP, PT, PC, PSI...) qui t'ouvrira les portes d'une école d'ingénieur (sous réserve de réussir tes concours). Il y a différentes écoles d'ingénieur qui ouvrent les portes de l'informatique...

- BTS/DUT (avec une préférence pour le DUT quand même, qui aura plus de chance d'être orienté dans ce que tu veux faire). Là, tu peux commencer à bosser, ou tenter d'intégrer une école d'ingénieur par dossier (cf. point précédent).

- Fac, il y a des facs d'informatique, en général orientée Maths/Info si j'ai bonne mémoire. Là, y'a le cursus Licence/Master/Doctorat.

- Diverses autres formations, à la mode "piscine" et son école 42, SUPINFO, EPITECH ou EPITA (j'sais plus laquelle à la CTI des deux)...


Personnellement, j'ai fait prépa (MPSI/MP), intégré une école d'ingénieur en informatique, et je développe actuellement des applications pour iOS. C'est parce qu'on parle un peu de ma formation que j'ai répondu avec plus de sérieux que les autres énergumènes


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mai 2013)

je confirme Larme est sans doute le plus sérieux de tous les énergumènes du bar.


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2013)

Qui ?


----------



## Madalvée (22 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?



Rikou.


----------



## Arlequin (22 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?



KATE ! 

t'ain ça fait du bien


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mai 2013)

il ne reviendra donc jamais ce boots ?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> il ne reviendra donc jamais ce *boots* ?



non, parce qu'ils sont fait pour marcher


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2013)

oups :rose:


----------



## Djipsy5 (26 Mai 2013)

Merci @Larme pour les infos. Donc si je ne me trompe pas je dois chercher à faire un(e) prépa scientifique. Puis je pourrai passer à une école de formation et par la suite me parfaire en obtenant un Doctorat.


----------



## patlek (26 Mai 2013)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> Merci @Larme pour les infos. Donc si je ne me trompe pas je dois chercher à faire un(e) prépa scientifique. Puis je pourrai passer à une école de formation et par la suite me parfaire en obtenant un Doctorat.




Facile.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2013)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> Merci @Larme pour les infos. Donc si je ne me trompe pas je dois chercher à faire un(e) prépa scientifique. Puis je pourrai passer à une école de formation et par la suite me parfaire en obtenant un Doctorat.



On peut faire ça.
Perso j'ai fait des études de biologie, mais ça fait 30 ans que je travaille dans l'informatique. Tous les chemins mènent à Rome


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> On peut faire ça.
> Perso j'ai fait des études de biologie, mais ça fait 30 ans que je travaille dans l'informatique. Tous les chemins mènent à Rome



J'ai un pote qui a fait chimie, il est développeur chez Cap Gemini


----------



## Penetrator (30 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai un pote qui a fait chimie, il est développeur chez Cap Gemini


en meme temps pour monter des usines à gaz ...


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mai 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> en meme temps pour monter des usines à gaz ...



C'est bien ce que je dis... 

PS : t'es encore vivant toi ?


----------



## Penetrator (31 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je dis...
> 
> PS : t'es encore vivant toi ?


oui mais par intermittence


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juin 2013)

tiens le retour de penetrator


----------



## Arlequin (3 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> tiens le retour de penetrator



il va 
il vient


----------



## patlek (4 Juin 2013)

Il poste mou.


----------



## Penetrator (6 Juin 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Il poste mou.


bah oui sinon tu aurais des problemes pour t'asseoir mon chéri  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> il va
> il vient


c'est bien connu que je suis un fin limier 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h27 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> tiens le retour de penetrator


enfin un qui a remarqué mon absence 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h27 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je dis...
> 
> PS : t'es encore vivant toi ?



comment faire livrer des trucs qui font pas la moitié ce que l'on veut et se rattraper sur la maintenance pour ensuite jeter tout l'ensemble ....  :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h29 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Facile.


et ensuite exil hors de france car si c pour s'entendre dire ah non on peut pas vous embaucher vous avez trop de neurones ...


----------



## Djipsy5 (7 Juin 2013)

Vous et vos messages....lol...trop hilarants. Néanmoins, je ne veux pas faire du Software engineer pour de la chimie ou autre mais pour des systèmes destinés aux ordinateurs et autres appareils technologiques. Quelle école me conseillez vous pour la prépa scientifique ? '(aux US si possible)


----------



## Penetrator (10 Juin 2013)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> Vous et vos messages....lol...trop hilarants. Néanmoins, je ne veux pas faire du Software engineer pour de la chimie ou autre mais pour des systèmes destinés aux ordinateurs et autres appareils technologiques. Quelle école me conseillez vous pour la prépa scientifique ? '(aux US si possible)


en même si tu sais pas ce que c'est une usine à gaz dans l'informatique ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------

et aussi il vaut mieux être ingénieuX qu'ingénieuR


----------



## Larme (10 Juin 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> et aussi il vaut mieux être ingénieuX qu'ingénieuR


Heureusement pour moi, j'suis les deux 
Qu'est-ce qu'elles ont mes chevilles ? Merde, une allergie, elles gonflent


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> [/COLOR]et aussi il vaut mieux être ingénieuX qu'ingénieuR


Encore mieux : Ingénieur de génie.

[mode pub pour ceux qui s'en souviennent]
Un génieur, deux génies, trois raisons de faire de l'informatique
[/mode]


----------



## Penetrator (13 Juin 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Heureusement pour moi, j'suis les deux
> Qu'est-ce qu'elles ont mes chevilles ? Merde, une allergie, elles gonflent


c'est normal l'empreinte de ta main sur ma joue ?


----------



## Larme (13 Juin 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> c'est normal l'empreinte de ta main sur ma joue ?



T'aurais pas inversé "m" et "t" ?


----------



## Penetrator (13 Juin 2013)

Larme a dit:


> T'aurais pas inversé "m" et "t" ?


:love::rateau:


----------



## Djipsy5 (10 Juillet 2013)

Je comprends maintenant l'appellation "la terasse" mais il aurait du l'appeler "Marché du Vendredi" !


----------



## ergu (11 Juillet 2013)

Bah non...
...déjà, on est jeudi, alors...


----------



## Penetrator (11 Juillet 2013)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> Je comprends maintenant l'appellation "la terasse" mais il aurait du l'appeler "Marché du Vendredi" !


 monsieur le king je veux pouvoir siroter à la terrasse sans "air" guitareux


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Bah non...
> ...déjà, on est jeudi, alors...


et moi je dis qu'on est jeudi
comment cela je dois attendre trente secondes ...


----------



## ergu (11 Juillet 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> comment cela je dois attendre trente secondes ...



Ce qui prouve bien qu'on est jeudi !


----------



## Akarin (26 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ce qui prouve bien qu'on est jeudi !



Non. On est vendredi. Mais bien essayé.

(ah, et pour celui qui a créé le fil: avant de parler de doctorat, prends toi un bouquin quelconque dans le genre "j'apprends à programmer" et regarde si ça te parle)


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juillet 2013)

y'en a qu'ont essayé 





ils ont eu des problèmes


----------



## Penetrator (26 Juillet 2013)

comme certains d'ailleurs vis a vis d'autres sujets plus piquants


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juillet 2013)

les sujets piquants, c'est fini ça

c'était _avant_

maintenant ça chatouille

au mieux


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juillet 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> les sujets piquants, c'est fini ça



hum hum


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juillet 2013)

n'avons pas la même notion de "piquants" alors


----------



## Penetrator (19 Septembre 2013)

et celui ci , pas remonté pourquoi ?


----------

